# Michael Nyman, A level help needed!



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if anyone knew what Purcell tracks 'The Draughtsman's Contract' by Nyman are based on? Specifically 'Queen of the night'. I need to choose pieces to study for A Level music and these would be ideal. 

Any help would be appreciated!

Drowning_by_numbers


----------

